# u-joint to diff



## pmihelis (Jan 3, 2016)

How does the u-joint bolt onto the pinion yoke on a 67 Lemans/GTO? is it with straps or u-bolt type? 
I've had my 67 for two years and just now have reached the drivetrain. 
The car came with a driveshaft, about 61" center to center. This seems a bit long for a th400. Seems to me that it may be off of a lemans 326. I could be wrong. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*Hello*

that does seem long.... correct length is 60" for the 2 speed cars center to center on u joints...
did you measure overall length ?
also
u bolts on our 10 bolts w nuts and lock washers

t 400 trannys are 5/8 of an inch approx longer than the early muncies thru 70

so

the t400 driveline is 60 minus 5/8" = 59 3/8 " center to center for the 67 GTO...

I have a nice 67 GTO drive line for the t 400 and correct original u bolts and hardware if needed

Scott
206-4six5-9165 Lacey WA


----------



## pmihelis (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. I looked today and didn't see threads inside the pinion yoke so it looks like u-bolts. It does actually measure 60", I'm just retarded. My retardation lead me to get the wrong u-joints tho. 
Once I get the shaft in, then the interior and rear brakes and she'll be road worthy!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*and*

youre driveline is still the wrong length

Scott


----------

